# Found: AT paddle CO river, Glenwood Springs



## literokola (Jun 20, 2014)

Found in a strainer just outside Glenwood, can't quite make out the name and number on it. let me know what you lost and we will see if it matches.


----------



## jessica (Jun 6, 2014)

It's probably not my paddle, but just to make sure...does it definitely have writing on it? Mine did not. I has frayed blue blades and a bent shaft. Last seen a couple miles down river of the wave in glenwood.


----------



## literokola (Jun 20, 2014)

it does have writing on it, and it was found about 3 miles or so upstream from the play wave. hope you can find your paddle, i'll keep an eye out for it


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

Is it an AT2 flexi with silver writing on it?


----------



## literokola (Jun 20, 2014)

naw, it's not silver writing, and it's not carbon fiber.


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

if you don't find the owner... let me know if you want to sell it cheap under maritime salvage laws.... I need a new paddle.


----------



## yodakiva (May 12, 2005)

literokola,

I lost a very old AT paddle, the blades are worn down considerably, between No Name and the two rivers take about three weeks ago. There was some duck tape on the r blade. Let me know. thanks.
yodakiva


----------

